# DSLR homemade Pinhole cameras!



## Overread (Jun 5, 2009)

That's right and all you need is a DSLR/SLR camera, a spare camera lens cover, a drill and a bit of spare time!

A few guides straight from google:
DIY pinhole for dSLR :: Photocritic photography blog
The Canon EOS 1Ds pinhole camera

So lets have a look at what we can all get with this method and find out any hints along the way!


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 5, 2009)

I have a store bought one.  That 200mm pinhole lens looks interesting though.

I think I'll try making one of those (gotta get another body cap first).  I'm painting mine white though, lol.

(It'll be my 200mm f/800 L)


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 31, 2009)

I was bored so I gave this a try.
I Will give it a try in the day time as well. I see lots of experimenting ahead. 
This is just a hole in the body cap. I'll go the fancier route of thin metal, and I can laser cut the hole too, at a later date.


----------



## PatrickHMS (Dec 31, 2009)

a digital pinhole camera?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 31, 2009)

Uh huh!


----------

